# Set up help



## spudzola (Mar 1, 2003)

I received a Stream for Christmas, and wanted to use it on my Tivo Premier XL, but since I cannot hard-wire the Premier to my router, bought the ActionTec kit.

Question I have is where does the Stream go when using the Moca connection? It's not very clear on the Moca setup guide at Tivo.com. They advise how to set up the network, but don't show where to put the Stream.

I'm usually pretty good at this, but for some reason am not sure exactly where it (the Stream) needs to go. Tivo should improve their diagram so as to make it more clear for some of us.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## macery (Sep 6, 2004)

The stream just needs to be connected to your home network via Ethernet. Where you connect it to your network is not really that important. I have mine connected to my main router just because I had a free port and free power jack there.


----------



## spudzola (Mar 1, 2003)

Okay. Thanks! I thought it had to be connected directly to the Premier some way. 

Appreciate the quick response!


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

You are talking about a powerline adapter, right? I dont have any experience with those, but if you have any connection stability or speed problems. You may want to consider placing a switch between the power line adapter and the tivo XL4 and connect the stream to the same switch. Then only the lower quality, converted stream will be going over the power line to get to your router, then to your iOS device.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Ben_Jamin75 said:


> You are talking about a powerline adapter, right? I dont have any experience with those, but if you have any connection stability or speed problems. You may want to consider placing a switch between the power line adapter and the tivo XL4 and connect the stream to the same switch. Then only the lower quality, converted stream will be going over the power line to get to your router, then to your iOS device.


He didn't mention a powerline adapter. He doesn't have an XL4. Was this posted in the right thread?


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

Arcady said:


> He didn't mention a powerline adapter. He doesn't have an XL4. Was this posted in the right thread?


OP said actiontec kit, which unless I'm mistaken is a power line Ethernet.

XL4 was a typo, OP said XL, I just have 4 on the brain


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Ben_Jamin75 said:


> OP said actiontec kit, which unless I'm mistaken is a power line Ethernet.


Actiontec is the maker of the MoCa adapters sold by TiVo and the modems with built in MoCa offered by FIOS. They may also make powerline kits, but most people on this forum who refer to Actiontech are referring to the MoCa adapters.

Dan


----------

